# Thanksgiving...



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2007)

Yay! Its the time of year when we all gather to celebrate "Columbus" "finding" "America" and the pilgrims and Native Americans "sharing a feast" and "living peacefully together" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, what are you guys' plans for the holiday? And what foods are you looking forward/not looking forward to?

I'm staying at home for most of the day and eating, then me and my boyfriend may travel to his dad's house to eat, then go to his friends house.

I'm looking forward to:
-turkey
-mashed potatoes
-green beans
-sweet potato pie
-deviled eggs

I'm not looking forward to:
-cranberry sauce (ugh)
-stuffing


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 19, 2007)

I love cooking, so I always look forward to the cooking part!  My mom and I do it together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to:
Turkey
Gravy
Cranberry concoction my mom makes
Homemade yeast rolls
Homemade mac & cheese
Delicious Apple pie my dad makes
Pumpkin pie

Not looking forward to:
Stuffing...don't like that stuff


----------



## aziajs (Nov 19, 2007)

We always go to my grandparents' home.  I am looking forward to see my cousin aka "the little badness"






Other than that, I like sitting around and talking to my grandmother.

She'll prepare:
Greens
Turkey
Macaroni and cheese
Potato Salad
Dressing
Cranberry Sauce
Vanilla cake with chocolate frosting
Sweet Potato Pie
Rolls
... plus some other stuff

I am going to eat like a pig.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 19, 2007)

Mmm! I'm looking forward to:
-Tofurky
-Whole Cranberries
-Mashed Potatoes
-Deviled Eggs

Yay, only a few days away!


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am going to my sister's house for Thanksgiving dinner.  I am looking forward to the mashed potatoes and gravy and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually, I am not looking forward to it! How rotten is that...we are going to these people's house whom I don't like. I look forward to the parade on TV.


----------



## Janice (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Actually, I am not looking forward to it! How rotten is that...we are going to these people's house whom I don't like. I look forward to the parade on TV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hilly get your a$$ up here, you're welcome to partake in our Thanksgiving feast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, what a horrible way to spend your day at someone's house who you don't even enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're having a veritable feast at my house, my MIL and I did all our Turkey Day shopping last night. I'm so excited!


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

I never had a thanksgiving meal (the reason is that we don't celebrate it), I'd love to try it sometime, sounds delecious!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 19, 2007)

I am to celebrate it in an old historic bar & grill outside of the big easy.  I have no idea what my friends and family have in store in regards to the food this year.  This is the 1st time that I am doing this.  I love doing different things.  Who knows what they will have?  They may have gumbo on the menu.  I am getting excited.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going up to the Bay for thanksgiving with my boyfriend. 

Food I'm looking forward too...
Ham, Turkey, Mashed Potatoes, Creamed Corn, and this Persian stew that my bf's uncle makes!

Aside from the food I'm also looking forward to hanging out with his cousins and friends, Black Friday shopping, and God willing some snowboarding up in Tahoe. I'm praying for snow...


----------



## frocher (Nov 19, 2007)

........


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going away with my boyfriend and his friends. They want to make a thanksgiving dinner but I dont think any of them know how to cook
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We shall see what happens. Our dinner will probably end up consisting of hamburgers and beers.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2007)

His name was Columbus.  He did find America.  (Was he the first?  Another question all together).  It is called America.  Yeah, some shared a feast.  Things weren't too "peaceful" though.  I'll give you that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My family is scattered all over the world, but DH and I are going to his dad's.  We are going to deep fry a turkey (so I won't live as long as I would have liked). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone ever make a Turducken for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Janice (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Anyone ever make a Turducken for Thanksgiving?_

 
I've never even heard of that, what is it?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 19, 2007)

Even though I will be celebrating the day after, I'm looking forward to my new bottle of Italian wine.
In fact, since I'm really deciding what goes into this dinner and what doesn't, I'm looking forward to everything!
Sage Cheddar (and other smoky cheeses)
Italian Wine
Russian and German meats
European style bread
Spicy fruit chutney
Swedish berry jam...
plus the left overs that mom will bring me:
turkey
stuffing
candied yams... more traditional stuff.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 19, 2007)

We are down here in Boca then going to Orlando for the rest of the week 
then its back to stinky NY


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I've never even heard of that, what is it?_

 
Sounds like a turkey + a duck + a chicken, maybe? 

How in the world...?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 19, 2007)

You put a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey and cook. Made famous by John Madden on Thanksgiving Day football games. Might explain why he looks like he's going to die anyday now, huh?


----------



## Marielle001 (Nov 19, 2007)

My dad makes the best stuffing! We never have leftovers of that (even when we have leftovers of everything else.) My dad is the cook in the family. He enjoys it and putters around all morning. Sometimes I help and make the cranberry sauce or cranberry bread or a pie.

Most of all though I can't wait to see my family and my dog!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_You put a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey and cook. Made famous by John Madden on Thanksgiving Day football games. Might explain why he looks like he's going to die anyday now, huh?_

 
That kind of made me gag a little. ew.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait.  It's the best holiday ever.  Everyone sits down, irrespective of whether they're blood-related, and thinks about how grateful they are for the life they have and the people they love.  God, I love Thanksgiving.  It's the only holiday I love.

That being said, I moved away from America to the UK in 1999.  They don't do Thanksgiving here.  The worst thing about it is that it's on a Thursday, and we don't get time off or anything.  Trying to celebrate it is tricky because it's a school night, so to speak.  

I'm going to make my grandmother's Squash Dressing (cornbread + cooked squash + secret ingredients = the most delicious mushy dressing EVAH!) and a few other dishes.  All the Americans in my group of friends are rounding up their European counterparts and we're having a big dinner.  Can't wait!


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_You put a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey and cook. Made famous by John Madden on Thanksgiving Day football games. Might explain why he looks like he's going to die anyday now, huh?_

 
wow you can actually do that! thats a lot of meat!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 19, 2007)

I already celebrated. I just liked the stuffing and mashed potatoes.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That kind of made me gag a little. ew._

 

Yeah, it never looked very appetizing.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2007)

just...that's a lot of food. o.0


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 19, 2007)

We will have Thanksgiving dinner at my uncle's house.

He makes the best Jerk Turkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (He puts it on the bbq)  Even the breast, which is the only part I eat, is quite flavorful.

I am looking forward to:

Rice and Peas 
Jerk Salmon (my mom makes the best!!) 
Cornbread (very tasty, it is internationally known) 
Green bean casserole 
Cranberry sauce (whole berry) 
I doubt we will have mashed potatoes, but I am crossing my fingers on the mac & cheese.  One of my cousins is making it for the first time, God bless her little heart! * So if we could all say a word of prayer, that would be quite helpful. *

I am not looking forward to:
Curry goat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am probably the only Jamaican, non-vegan, that does not like goat...


----------



## frocher (Nov 19, 2007)

..


----------



## Marielle001 (Nov 20, 2007)

Madden used to give the legs (hee, 6 of them, it was so strange) to the MVPs of the Thanksgiving day game. We thought about making a turducken. It's kind of complicated though, and we always have leftovers anyway. So my dad wound up frying turkey last year instead as an experiment.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_You put a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey and cook. Made famous by John Madden on Thanksgiving Day football games. Might explain why he looks like he's going to die anyday now, huh?_

 
Paula Dean just made one of these the other night.  They are actually really famous in the south from what I understand.  My grandmother says her relatives in Louisiana were doing it YEARS ago but they had a different name for them.  I have never had it but I'd like to try it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 20, 2007)

turducken, hahaa! I've never heard of this. It sounds like it'd take forever to cook. But I guess its a good idea if you're having a lot of people over or if everyone likes something different.

God I can't wait to eat on thanksgiving. this is the first year that I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

Everytime I read it, now that I know what it is I kinda shudder a little. ugh. 


My family is so untraditional it's crazy. We come together and EAT. And drink. A lot. We'll probably go through five or six cases of beer Saturday. 




That's so us.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Everytime I read it, now that I know what it is I kinda shudder a little. ugh. 


My family is so untraditional it's crazy. We come together and EAT. And drink. A lot. We'll probably go through five or six cases of beer Saturday. 




That's so us._

 







that's my family as well, lol....Drunk bastards!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, this is a Turducken, which is filled with stuffing and sometimes sausage.  CARNIVOROUS MAXIMUS!  Big in New Orleans.

Whilst it a gluttonous mass o'meat, I have to admit, I am curious to try it.  Although I fear the duck would make it taste to gamey. 

Just think, it is like the dream bird.  A little bit of everything.  Like a club sandwich with legs and a beek.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Everytime I read it, now that I know what it is I kinda shudder a little. ugh. 


My family is so untraditional it's crazy. We come together and EAT. And drink. A lot. We'll probably go through five or six cases of beer Saturday. 




That's so us._

 
Too funny!!


----------



## jenNpaci (Nov 20, 2007)

Im so excited for thanksgiving, we're going to have a lot of people over and I am helping my mom cook:

Turkey
Mashed potatoes w/ gravy
Homemade Cranberry sauce
Green bean Casserole
Corn bread
roasted corn
Roasted squash
mac and cheese
and of course pumpkin pie.

I'm stuck taking a physics exam for the next 24 hours but after that im going HOME!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, this is a Turducken, which is filled with stuffing and sometimes sausage. CARNIVOROUS MAXIMUS! Big in New Orleans.

Whilst it a gluttonous mass o'meat, I have to admit, I am curious to try it. Although I fear the duck would make it taste to gamey. 

Just think, it is like the dream bird. A little bit of everything. Like a club sandwich with legs and a beek._

 





seeing the picture...ew. thats just gross, I'm sorry lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

I am from New Orleans and this is the my first time hearing of it.  I am not interested in that or the fried gator.  No offense.


----------



## meiming (Nov 20, 2007)

I had turducken for the first time last year at a pre-thanksgiving dinner hosted by some friends. I think it often involves sausage somewhere in the middle too. It was alright...not really my thing. 

This year the family thanksgiving get together is at my house. After my dad's remarriage (is that a word?) this will be the first coming together of the 2 extended families. Should be interesting...he's cooking 2 turkeys for the occasion. I will be making pie: 2 pumpkin and 1 apple probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first time attempting a fruit pie so *fingers crossed*.

I look forward to mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing!!, turkey and ...heck...i pretty much love everything about thanksgiving food


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuffing, Mashed Potatoes, Cornbread and PUMPKIN PIE!!!

Bring on the carbs!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm having thanksgiving #2 at my aunt and uncle's house with all my dad's relatives.  i'm looking forward to turkey (with gravy of course), mashed taters, sweet taters, and stuffing...not so much for pumpkin pie, though i might snag some pie crust if i can get away with it.

you better believe my a$$ is gonna be at the gym thursday and friday morning!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I am from New Orleans and this is the my first time hearing of it.  I am not interested in that or the fried gator.  No offense._

 
Cuisine is a matter of personal preference.  Fried gator is a bit of a leap from turkey/turducken.


----------



## red (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm giving thanks for having a job, for being a good cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, for having well behaved kids, and a wonderful man in my life.

We were to have more guests this year, but they had to cancel. So it's going to be just four of us and a big turkey we got at the farm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's going to be a country Thanksgiving, 55 miles from NY .. a totally different world ...

I've already begun to set my humble table, nothing fancy ... the proof is in the cooking not the fancy china 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To all my friends here at Specktra, I want to wish each and everyone of you a great holiday with loved ones all around you to make you smile.




here I moved the chairs around ;-)


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 21, 2007)

In my house, I'm the cook since my mother has 'retired.'  haha, anyway we always have a huge family event for Thanksgiving at my grandmother's apartment in Queens.  I get to bring about 8 containers of mashed potatoes and fresh baked cookies- both from scratch, and has to be enough for 42 people.  Can you tell I'm cooking all night long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My brother got lucky- he just has to bring the beer.  I've called that duty for next thanksgiving, haha!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 21, 2007)

This year is weird for me. I have alot to be thankful for, more than ever I think, yet the holiday itself is just not something I want to celebrate.

I mean, I eat every day. The only thing that makes it different for my family is that they pray, 1 time out of the year, to forgive their gluttony. 

Not to mention the animal cruelty doc I watched this evening, it definently put a sour taste in my mouth as far as indulging in turkey this year-which I rarely do anyway, but I just feel less and less comfortable around it. 

I think I'm going to email some friends of friends, queer punks and anarchists, who are having an Anti-Thanksgiving get together. Bonfires, radical and heated conversations, and lots of vegan cuisine. It should be a nice reprieve.


----------



## Janice (Nov 21, 2007)

Today I made a few things that can overnight so that there's not as much to cook tomorrow.

Potato Salad
Spinach Dip (to be put in a sourdough bread bowl)
Pumpkin Pie

I was supposed to make deviled eggs too, so I need to get off my tush and back in the kitchen. I've already boiled and cooled the eggs so it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## silversuniverse (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanksgiving is the biggest meal in my family besides Christmas!  I looove food so I love Thanksgiving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My grandma always makes a honey-baked ham and a turkey, fruit salad, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green beans, bread, pumpkin pie, and like 5 other things.  It's so awesome!! 

I'm not looking forward to eating leftovers for 2 weeks lol!

My boyfriend is coming with me this year since his family doesn't do family stuff XD


----------



## XShear (Nov 22, 2007)

Bring on the cranberry sauce with honey ham! Woot, I love it.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2007)

at my parents house - Thanksgiving Jamaican style! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jerked turkey with stuffing
curry chicken
ham (Jamaican style)
bammy
escoveitch fish
rice and peas
fried plantains
ackee and saltfish
johnny cakes
sorrel ( traditional Jamaican drink)
macaroni and  cheese (from scratch of course)
a a plethora of desserts (rum cake, plantain tarts, pumpkin pie, ice cream, etc.)

ya - we have a BIG family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm SO thankful for them


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

/\ Juneplum, I am on my way over!  

You are all making me hungry!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silversuniverse* 

 
_...I'm not looking forward to eating leftovers for 2 weeks lol!...._

 
That's part of the awesomeness that is Thanksgiving!


----------



## red (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_/\ Juneplum, I am on my way over!  
_

 
stop by my house on the way and pick me up


----------



## red (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks great Red!!  What do you have under the skin..basil or sage leaves?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 22, 2007)

this Thanksgiving, its only me and my siblings. i'm making lasagna, cornbread and pumpkin pie.


----------



## red (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Looks great Red!!  What do you have under the skin..basil or sage leaves?_

 
sage leaves baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they ate the whole thing .....


----------



## red (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_this Thanksgiving, its only me and my siblings. i'm making lasagna, cornbread and pumpkin pie._

 

lasagna is gift from the Gods, I love it


----------



## Willa (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm jealous right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never really celebrated thanksgiving, the reason is, here in Quebec we have ''Action de grâce'' but it's earlier in october. We eat turkey and such... but in my family we don't really do anything on that holiday.

When I think of thanksgiving, I always have in mind american movies with a new couple, the guy brings his new girlfriend home for the weekend and funny things happen during that time.

Or even, Friends thanksgiving episodes! Always so funny lollll

I'm a little bit late for it, but I hope you all have a great weekend! I was watching food network and Paula Deen was making such a big feast! Yummy


----------

